# Winter Coat



## doglover

Found a web site for coats made especially for Vizsla, weimeriner, Grey HOuds etc. Dogs with a deep chest.

Site is www.chillydogs.com

Coats are really well made. Spoke with the owner on the phone for a long time.
Really nice lady!

Clyde's mom


----------



## Tali

Hi, 

Are you sure this is the correct address ?

It didn't work for me.

Tali


----------



## MelissaHazel

I think this is it:
http://www.chillydogs.ca/


----------



## doglover

Sorry, you are right.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Yeah, we bought one for Kian.
Haven't had to use it yet, but it is very well made.
Let's hope he does not make a fuss when it's time to wear it


----------



## 471

Here's another link for doggie jackets, etc. - they specialize in breeds and custom-make their clothing: http://k9apparel.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=132_168


----------



## vizslandobes

These coats get all the rave on the doberman forum I belong to, and it's a VERY active forum. I personally like the weatherbeeta coats, and fido fleece's for inside the house on really chilly days.


----------



## GinjaNinja

I second the recco for ChillyDogs. Really well made & snuggly & stay on well. She has the Great White North coat, a flleece coat, the waterproof coat & also the towelling coat for when she is wet. For camping she has an Equafleece one which goes down the back legs too. She loves her coats - no trouble to get them on.


----------



## Moose

anyone know where you can get a Chillydogs locally, in the Toronto area? Last year I tried getting Moose a coat but waited until the cold weather ...and was basically laughed at! All that was left were the little toy dog sizes , and no Chillydogs. 

I want to make sure Moose has the proper outfits for the cold since we haven't had much chance getting him to the forest this summer with my pregnancy stuff [and now bedrest!! ack] and I want to be able to get him out in the fall/winter.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Moose said:


> anyone know where you can get a Chillydogs locally, in the Toronto area? Last year I tried getting Moose a coat but waited until the cold weather ...and was basically laughed at! All that was left were the little toy dog sizes , and no Chillydogs.
> 
> I want to make sure Moose has the proper outfits for the cold since we haven't had much chance getting him to the forest this summer with my pregnancy stuff [and now bedrest!! ack] and I want to be able to get him out in the fall/winter.


Emily, there is a place in Oakville called Ren's Pet Depot I believe they carry them. We bought Kian's down on Queen St.West near Trinity Bellwoods Park, the store is called Timmie Doggie Outfitters.


----------



## Moose

perfect thanks Harry, what month did you buy Kian's?


----------



## Crazy Kian

Moose said:


> perfect thanks Harry, what month did you buy Kian's?


Around Sept/Oct.
Might want to call and see if they have them in yet. Saves you the drive.


----------



## Macaroni

Crazy said:


> Moose said:
> 
> 
> 
> perfect thanks Harry, what month did you buy Kian's?
> 
> 
> 
> Around Sept/Oct.
> Might want to call and see if they have them in yet. Saves you the drive.
Click to expand...

They get them in, in October (Timmie Doggie that is) - just got in contact from store....you can email them and request colour for them to stock.

Cheers


----------



## Vespasia

Petopia on Bartley St. in Toronto also carries the Chillidogs stuff...I haven't been to the store in awhile but I believe they have a large selection of the coats year round.


----------



## Moose

fantastic, thanks everyone. Bark and Fritz thought I was nuts when I went looking in Nov... told me to go in Aug so wasn't sure!


----------



## Mischa

MelissaHazel said:


> I think this is it:
> http://www.chillydogs.ca/


I ordered one from their website and the lady was very helpful about getting us the correct size. It fit perfectly.


----------



## Lincolns Parents

We just ordered two....one for the weimaraner and one for the V. ;D
We know the coat wont really fit the baby V yet but it will next year! 

Thanks for the great web site.... our babies will be warm this winter.


----------



## mswhipple

Willie has three custom crocheted sweaters in masculine colors (navy blue, dark brown, hunter green).

I don't know how to crochet, but my sister does. I did a Google search and found a place that sells crochet patterns for dog sweaters. The patterns explain how to measure your dog for a custom fit. My Sis and I did the measuring together, and then over the course of a few weeks, she made the sweaters. She is SUCH a good sister!! 

Willie looks handsome (and special) in his winter sweaters. They are all in a turtleneck style. And I could be imagining this, but in the cold of Winter he really seems to like wearing them. ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian

We paid $99+tax when we bought ours in the store.


----------



## Otto

Lovin the Rainslicker Weimananer - Strike a pose!

L x


----------



## SweetCaroline

The Chilly Dogs coats are AWESOME! They are easy to put on and the tail end doesn't fly up in the wind! We bought one for Magnus when he was a puppy (we got him during January) and bought a bigger one the following year because the first one was so great!

Cheers!


----------



## 1941j3Cub

Has anyone heard that coats are more likely to get your dog sick with a cold? My husband's grandfather owned his own small animal Vet practice (where I heard it). They live in central NE...we live North of Fargo, ND. Maybe in more temperate winter weather (where dog would sweat then cool off, repeat) would cause more problems versus just subzero freezing (everything is cold) all the time.


----------



## mswhipple

The only place dogs actually sweat from is their paw pads. Also, keep in mind that dogs, just like humans, catch a cold due to a viral infection, not because of cold temperatures.

Winter coats are a nice idea if you dog is waiting in a cold car, and are bound to improve his comfort level. Coats are not really necessary if your dog is out running around and generating lots of body heat. JMO. Boots, however, are a great idea if you dog is running a long distance in cold weather, because dogs can get frost bite, too. 

p.s. Imagine the 1,150 mile-long Iditarod race without dog boots. It would be downright inhumane. (It might be inhumane even WITH dog boots.)


----------



## Hardts

If anybody's V has out grown their Chilly dog coat and you want sell it at a reasonable price let me know. I'd like to get Lux our 5 month old V (I'd say about 23 pounds right now) a coat for the winter but don't want to spend $100 on something she's going to wear for one winter. Also at about how many weeks are V's about full grown? 18 months?
Thanks!


----------



## Macaroni

Hardts said:


> Also at about how many weeks are V's about full grown? 18 months?
> Thanks!


They finish growing height wise at 14 months, but will continue to fill out until they are 2. However, this may be reduced somewhat if nuetered early on (at 6 months, etc). At 6 months they are _GENERALLY_ 70-75% of their adult weight/height. _GENERALLY_ most V's are mediums in Chilly Dog coats (Great North Coat). If you grab a medium, it may be a little big at first, but she should be pretty much filling it out by the end of the winter.


----------



## Lincolns Parents

@ Hardts......

We ordered our 5 month old V his coat and yes its a bit big but hes growing like a weed. 

We ordered a med. and gave all his sizes now with a note that we wanted this for him when he grows up. Even though its a bit big on him yet he can still wear it this winter. It adjusts so its still snug just a little long. He wears it for a while in the house now to get use to it...and gets treats so its associated with a happy reward. ;D


----------

